# Why the left hates white people



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jul 29, 2020)

I thought this was a good rant

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ThHSkPQWg8
https://archive.vn/1AVoa

Part 1




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Part 2




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 29, 2020)

You can ask the same of why Black people hate Black people. 

Notice that the Left and Right are predominantly White. Self hatred with power is a bitch.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 29, 2020)

Let's listen. But if it isn't "because it was started and it's run by jews" it's wrong anyways.

The left in Russia hated russians, the left in Germany hated germans, and the left in the US hates whites, which is now exported back into every other country.

Edit: Now that I've listened to most of it....

*he's not answering why the left hate white people
*the question he's answering is: "why do average people buy into the idea of hating white people"

Nothing about the genesis of the idea.
Nothing about the thoughtleaders.
Nothing about the leading activists.
Just why average people buy into it.

He's also preaching learned helplessness to the right. More dangerous to follow than a communist.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 29, 2020)

the simple answer is probably because white people have the best track record when it comes to resisting violent leftist takeovers and putting commies in their place
they tried to take over germany, in return they got hitler and millions of dead commies and jews
they tried to take over spain, in return they got franco and hundreds of thousands of dead commies
they tried it in chile, they got pinochet
tried it in argentina, got a dirty war
tried in colombia (FARC), got murderous right wing death squads (AUC) in return
etc

and of course jews being jews and hating the goyim


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 29, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> and of course jews being jews and hating the goyim


These two short videos are more informative about why the left hates white people than his two rants and it only takes 2 minutes instead of 40 minutes. You'll miss out on all the "look how american I am" dress up and maybe you have to think about it for a minute, but you'll save 40 minutes that I just spent.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jul 29, 2020)

Is that the fucking Obamacare pajama dude


----------



## EcoLibertarian (Jul 29, 2020)

jews did it


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 5, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Let's listen. But if it isn't "because it was started and it's run by jews" it's wrong anyways.
> 
> The left in Russia hated russians, the left in Germany hated germans, and the left in the US hates whites, which is now exported back into every other country.
> 
> ...



The notion comes from a counter group looking to displace the current regime and or status quo. The ends justify the means to them because when they take hold, who cares what happens to normal people, right? They are in charge now and got what they want. In our current situation, the left used the "oppression" of minorities as a fulcrum to lift themselves up, gain power, and shape things in the way they want things to be shaped. They superficially help the muds and mutts out, then when they're no longer useful they'll drop the act and treat them like they treat the whites now.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 5, 2020)

Crankenstein said:


> The notion comes from a counter group looking to displace the current regime and or status quo. The ends justify the means to them because when they take hold, who cares what happens to normal people, right? They are in charge now and got what they want. In our current situation, the left used the "oppression" of minorities as a fulcrum to lift themselves up, gain power, and shape things in the way they want things to be shaped. They superficially help the muds and mutts out, then when they're no longer useful they'll drop the act and treat them like they treat the whites now.


Especially when the "normal people" belong to a different tribe in the minds of the counter group.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Aug 5, 2020)

Divide and conquer. The greased up rubes might truly hate whitey, but the dudes at the top keep racism alive as a moving goalpost so no one asks whats going on or holds them accountable for their bullshit. Racism and oppression are perfect, no one ever clearly defines them and they can fit any narrative they want. Blacks are the perfect group to keep as perpetual victims cuz muh slavery and natural predisposition to be more violent.

Jew spook niggers need us to hate each other, or they'd be in trouble.

I lol all the time when people hate republicans for oppression when the biggest shitholes have high diversity rates and are extremely liberal. There are right wing shitholes, but they don't have the same kind of gripes.


----------



## Idiotron (Aug 5, 2020)

Most of "the left" don't really know white people.
What they know is baizuo who aren't really representative of whites as a whole.
They know the middle/ upper-middle class Millenial college kids, the hippie types who aren't resourceful, fit or proactive.
The kind who never had any problems in their lives, who don't have any real world knowledge (for example, they can tell you all the names of all the characters in Harry Potter but they can't cook).
The kind who want to save everybody and help everybody but meanwhile, they're obese and/or abuse substances and/or have STDs and/or have never made a productive decision in their lives.
The thing is that before 2010, they would keep quiet about politics/religion/etc. but now, they are some of the most outspoken about it and they really shouldn't be.

If I only knew that kind of a white person, I would want a white genocide as well.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 5, 2020)

Death to all whites, Victory to Islam.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 6, 2020)

The left are simply contrarians and cynics, they have to go against the grain and be against whatever is the norm in order to feel special and to stroke their own egos.

America is a country where the primary population happens to be white, it's the norm, therefore it's bad, if this was some alternate universe where the majority of the population was Native American we'd be hearing about "red privilege" and the plight of the poor oppressed class of Europeans who just want to come here to make a better life for themselves.

It scares the living shit out of some people to think of living in a country of hundreds of millions on a planet of _billions _of people, it makes you seem insignificant, therefore they have a desire to stand out from the crowd any way they can and the simplest way to do that is to be discontent, to complain about things most other people don't.

Whatever you'd put in front of a leftist, no matter what it is, no matter how good it is, they would poke holes in it, they would be unhappy, they would have a desire to subvert and destroy it just so they can have something to do with their lives.

A real wake up call for me was when I read the prologue to Michael Moore's book "Stupid White Men" from 2000, in which Moore goes on and on about how terrible life is for the average person in America in the year 2000, a year that now seems like downright a paradise compared to 2020 and that was when I realized that you could plop that fatass in any year of American history and he would see life as terrible, he would never be happy, that's what Moore and the people that think like him are like.


----------



## Affluent Reptilian (Aug 6, 2020)

Crankenstein said:


> The notion comes from a counter group looking to displace the current regime and or status quo. The ends justify the means to them because when they take hold, who cares what happens to normal people, right? They are in charge now and got what they want. In our current situation, the left used the "oppression" of minorities as a fulcrum to lift themselves up, gain power, and shape things in the way they want things to be shaped. They superficially help the muds and mutts out, then when they're no longer useful they'll drop the act and treat them like they treat the whites now.



Wesley Yang's 'Successor Ideology' posits something similar - unfortunately the essay that explains it is behind a paywall.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 6, 2020)

Why the left wing hates white people? Let's ask some unqualified youtube sperg his own rhetorical question:



This guys seems like he's going to provide  lot of insight into politics.
I'm planning to ask my irratable lesbian cousin why Farage hates Germans she'll be able to provide a lot of insight.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 6, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Why the left wing hates white people? Let's ask some unqualified youtube sperg his own rhetorical question:
> View attachment 1500332
> This guys seems like he's going to provide  lot of insight into politics.
> I'm planning to ask my irratable lesbian cousin why Farage hates Germans she'll be able to provide a lot of insight.


My only regret is that I cannot like this twice. 

Also fuck watching those videos; that's an entire episode of Buffy I could watch instead.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 6, 2020)

It's really fucking simple. Hate is the best way to unify a group. When your group is comprised of just about anybody that isn't normal or doesn't have a penis, then the only thing that can unify it is hate towards the only group left - white males.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 6, 2020)

Because they are told to hate them. There is no logic behind it and any time they try to justify that hatred it's full of holes. Notice that be it the US or the UK, the people leading the political left all happen to be old crusty white men, the people at the top of the "hatred" stack. Biden, Corbyn who was then replaced by another rich white male Starmer, these are people they should absolutely hate according to them.


----------



## Local Fed (Aug 7, 2020)

White people are the hell spawn of Yakub. That's the real reason.


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Aug 7, 2020)

Cuz we bees blue eyed debbils


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 7, 2020)

Simple answer: they've been indoctrinated. The important question is who's doing the indoctrinating.



> It's really fucking simple. Hate is the best way to unify a group. When your group is comprised of just about anybody that isn't normal or doesn't have a penis, then the only thing that can unify it is hate towards the only group left - white males.


There's plenty of white penis-having antifas. Many aren't even bright enough to larp as trannies even though it would give them bonus oppression points.



Lemmingwise said:


> Let's listen. But if it isn't "because it was started and it's run by jews" it's wrong anyways.


I have yet to watch OP's videos, but the truth seems more complicated than "jews hate white people". A lot of Ashkenazim aren't sure whether or not they count as white and plenty are willing to befriend and even marry white people.

I think instead of blaming jews as a whole, it would be more constructive to say racist jewish supremacists and greedy billionaires are at fault. It seems accurate and the word supremacist gives normies a kneejerk "oh no they're dangerous" reaction.  If you say jews are bad, people who are close to sane jews (i.e., a good chunk of the American upper class) will assume you don't know what you're talking about. If you don't lump their jewish friends and family with the shitstirrers, they might listen.



Lemmingwise said:


> These two short videos are more informative about why the left hates white people than his two rants and it only takes 2 minutes instead of 40 minutes. You'll miss out on all the "look how american I am" dress up and maybe you have to think about it for a minute, but you'll save 40 minutes that I just spent.


The jew in the first video seems like a shitstirrer, but I must point out that "racial shapeshifting" is something everyone multiracial does.  The jew in the second video is a plain old racist and should be called out for it.

We need to speak up and point out that anyone who claims "whiteness" is bad  is a racist trying to associate pale skin with negative stereotypes. It's just a manipulative word game.

We also need to start chastising intraracial racism. Many people shilling the whiteness is bad narrative are white people or jews who can claim to be white. African Americans calling their civilized black peers coons are part of the same problem.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> I have yet to watch OP's videos, but the truth seems more complicated than "jews hate white people". A lot of Ashkenazim aren't sure whether or not they count as white and plenty are willing to befriend and even marry white people.


All whites don't hate jews either, but the german national socialist party was a german run operation. So if you're going to understand why nazi leadership felt racial animosity towards jews at least part of the reason is that because it was german (or white in the american's mind).



Fangsofjeff said:


> The jew in the first video seems like a shitstirrer, but I must point out that "racial shapeshifting" is something everyone multiracial does.



But usually the racial shapeshifting happens to escape blame, not to attract it. You can find hundreds of examples of news articles, op-eds and tweets of jewish people saying "us white people need to shut up" or "we white people are the worst". And you'll find that they attract none of the same animosity towards their jewishness. If it wasn't such a strong pattern it wouldn't be worth pointing out. I can pull up examples if you care.



Fangsofjeff said:


> The jew in the second video is a plain old racist and should be called out for it.



Sure. But why wasn't he?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 7, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> All whites don't hate jews either, but the german national socialist party was a german run operation. So if you're going to understand why nazi leadership felt racial animosity towards jews at least part of the reason is that because it was german (or white in the american's mind).


Doesn't that imply they felt animosity towards all non-germans?



> But usually the racial shapeshifting happens to escape blame, not to attract it. You can find hundreds of examples of news articles, op-eds and tweets of jewish people saying "us white people need to shut up" or "we white people are the worst". And you'll find that they attract none of the same animosity towards their jewishness. If it wasn't such a strong pattern it wouldn't be worth pointing out. I can pull up examples if you care.


Some jews who think they're white suffer from genuine white guilt. Some are weaponizing their race to advance their agenda, which I assume is destabilizing America. People of other races are doing it as well.



> Sure. But why wasn't he?


Because criticizing anti-white racists gets you cancelled and called a white supremacist.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 7, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Doesn't that imply they felt animosity towards all non-germans?


It was a tiered; some groups were considered brothers or cousins. Others like roma or jews were put into camps.



Fangsofjeff said:


> Because criticizing anti-white racists gets you cancelled and called a white supremacist.



Full agree.



Fangsofjeff said:


> Some jews who think they're white suffer from genuine white guilt.



Again, this is inconsequential, because I'm not saying all germans hated jews, nor that all jews hate white people. What I'm saying is that the bolshevism, marxism, communism (and for that matter, feminism) were all started almost purely by jews and that these jews had animosity towards ethnic russians in russia, ethnic germans in germany and white people in the united states.

You're also missing that the idea of jews considering themselves white is a practically non-existant idea. It occurs, but it's rare. Just do a twitter search for "fellow white people" and filter out obvious bait accounts and you'll mostly end up with jewish accounts, plenty of verified ones. And you'll find the same people also tweeting things like "I'm not white, I'm jewish" in a different year.

You're giving a lot of leeway, but even the video of the guy you saw, it wasn't that he really thought of himself as white as you can hear from his giggle when he's found out. But maybe I'm preaching to the choir and you already know all this.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 7, 2020)

Read Settlers


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 7, 2020)

If they did they'd be hating themselves; my thoughts are that basically, the race baiting and "identitarian" politics sells to the stupid Demographic which it is marketed to (namely people who don't read or write beyond the 6th grade level, which is the only reason that trashy propaganda like that is able to stay in business to begin with, it's the intellectual level of the National Inquirer and sells to the same type of people who'd religiously read that and lack the mental capacity to read anything longer or deeper than a Dr. Seuss book).

My impression is that it's falling out of favor and will probably be dead within a generation or so (outside perhaps of actual racial "separatist" groups like the New Black Panthers, or groups that identify as "white nationalist/supremacist/separatist/etc like the Klan, skinhead groups, and so on).

(And I consider the term "white" a nonsense term which has no meaning, legally or otherwise outside of census bureaus, most people who proudly identify as "white" are pretty stupid, since "white" is just a skin color or descriptive, it's not a real culture like Irish, German, French, and so on; I'm tempted to say the same about "black" and other generalizing terms, given that an African American is much culturally different than someone from, say Ghana).

Most of the "proud 2 B white" stuff is just as dumb and on-par with the worst and most hilarious "SJW" stuff, such as idiots complaining that a game like Wolfenstein made in the 90s which was actually about WWII and fighting Nazis is "anti-white SJW propaganda"; may of them are basically just imitating the SJW freak show and equally absurd in their own unique way.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 7, 2020)

> Again, this is inconsequential, because I'm not saying all germans hated jews, nor that all jews hate white people. What I'm saying is that the bolshevism, marxism, communism (and for that matter, feminism) were all started almost purely by jews and that these jews had animosity towards ethnic russians in russia, ethnic germans in germany and white people in the united states.


They also had animosity towards other jews. There are many people who consider Marx an antisemitic jew.
https://archive.md/BLWzv


> Marx used the Bambergers to borrow money but showed contempt for them. In a derogatory fashion he referred to the father and son as “Jew Bamberger” or “little Jew Bamberger.” Similarly, Spielmann, whose name appears frequently in correspondence between Marx and Engels was referred to as “Jew Spielmann.” When on holiday in Ramsgate in 1879, Marx reported to Engels that the resort contained “many Jews and fleas.” In an earlier letter to Engels, Marx referred to Ferdinand Lassalle as a “Jewish nigger.”





> You're also missing that the idea of jews considering themselves white is a practically non-existant idea. It occurs, but it's rare. Just do a twitter search for "fellow white people" and filter out obvious bait accounts and you'll mostly end up with jewish accounts, plenty of verified ones. And you'll find the same people also tweeting things like "I'm not white, I'm jewish" in a different year.



Most people I'm finding are either genuinely white with no indication of being jewish and/or they're talking negatively about jews.


I checked by searching for the word "jew" on their timeline. Most didn't make any jew related tweets at all.



> You're giving a lot of leeway, but even the video of the guy you saw, it wasn't that he really thought of himself as white as you can hear from his giggle when he's found out. But maybe I'm preaching to the choir and you already know all this.


That guy definitely didn't think of himself as white, yeah. It's very strange because he could easily have said "Jews are white!" if he wanted to make his charade convincing.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 8, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Most people I'm finding are either genuinely white with no indication of being jewish and/or they're talking negatively about jews.
> 
> 
> 
> I checked by searching for the word "jew" on their timeline. Most didn't make any jew related tweets at all.



I'm legit surprised. I've done this three times in the past (admittedly all more than 2 years ago) and each time it checked out. But even if I make searches for tweets of previous years now now I can only affirm your findings right now. I'll have to open some of my old hard drives to find previous lists. But at the current time I can only affirm what you see.



StraightShooter2 said:


> And I consider the term "white" a nonsense term which has no meaning



It's just an umbrella term for european origins, much like black is an umbrella term for sub saharan africa origins. It's like saying french has no meaning because it's an umbrella term for among others, basque's, bretons and parisiens, or that english has no meaning when it's an umbrella term for anglo saxons and normans. Sure you can be more precise, but sometimes umbrella terms are helpful when you want to discuss something broader.


----------



## Empty (Aug 8, 2020)

Because the Democrats don't wanna lose an overwhelming support from people of color and immigrants as it's the only way for them to stay in government. They already lost their electoral base of White people (in particular White men) back in 1994, when the Republicans won the House of representatives elections, so their anti-white sentiment just helps to keep the Black, Hispanic and Asian voters on the Democratic side. I hope this bullshit is gonna end someday, but looking at what the clown world we are living in I feel myself less optimistic each year, if not a day.


----------



## L50LasPak (Aug 8, 2020)

Its not really that complicated. Being "white" (which depending on the eugenicist you ask, even white people aren't white enough) is treated like some kind of status symbol. Its just an easy way to parse out who supposedly does and doesn't have power. And like most easy ways of dividing people up its random as hell and doesn't actually give you decent perspective.



Lemmingwise said:


> It's just an umbrella term for european origins, much like black is an umbrella term for sub saharan africa origins. It's like saying french has no meaning because it's an umbrella term for among others, basque's, bretons and parisiens, or that english has no meaning when it's an umbrella term for anglo saxons and normans. Sure you can be more precise, but sometimes umbrella terms are helpful when you want to discuss something broader.



I'll flex my Eugenics knowledge here and point out that literally nobody in Europe is considered white unless you're Scandinavian (Finalnd doesn't count so I can't say Nordic), German, Anglo, or Scottish. And *maybe* they'll let the Dutch count as white. Literally everyone else is considered not white, either because they're Mediterranean (and hence related to Moors), Slavic (and hence Asiaitic), Greek/Balkan (and hence part kebab) or Irish (because fuck you Ireland, I guess). Being white actually did once have a very specific definition, but funnily enough us Amerifats convieniently forgot about it when it turned out a large amount of white people in our country are descended from Italian or Irish origins.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Aug 8, 2020)

Balion said:


> Because the Democrats don't wanna lose an overwhelming support from people of color and immigrants as it's the only way for them to stay in government. They already lost their electoral base of White people (in particular White men) back in 1994, when the Republicans won the House of representatives elections, so their anti-white sentiment just helps to keep the Black, Hispanic and Asian voters on the Democratic side. I hope this bullshit is gonna end someday, but looking at what the clown world we are living in I feel myself less optimistic each year, if not a day.


Yep. And they're banking on the high non-white birth rates producing many future Democrat voters.

This is probably part of why the left encourages things like diversity and race mixing. It's not that they hate whites or care about minorities, they just want power.

The right should probably try to get more minorities on board.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 8, 2020)

Bioleninism.
 White hate even atracts a lot of shitty white people who hate themselves, helps build the fifth column in a country that is still majority white.


----------



## Sayon (Aug 9, 2020)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Bioleninism.
> White hate even atracts a lot of shitty white people who hate themselves, helps build the fifth column in a country that is still majority white.



That and High and Low against the Middle.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 11, 2020)

Balion said:


> Because the Democrats don't wanna lose an overwhelming support from people of color and immigrants as it's the only way for them to stay in government. They already lost their electoral base of White people (in particular White men) back in 1994, when the Republicans won the House of representatives elections, so their anti-white sentiment just helps to keep the Black, Hispanic and Asian voters on the Democratic side. I hope this bullshit is gonna end someday, but looking at what the clown world we are living in I feel myself less optimistic each year, if not a day.


That anti white sentiment is now leading to young niggers and white race traitors slowly expanding the sentiment to east Asians, pajeets and Latinos. The idpol will destroy the democrats pretty hard.


----------



## Gun Safety (Aug 12, 2020)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Bioleninism.
> White hate even atracts a lot of shitty white people who hate themselves, helps build the fifth column in a country that is still majority white.



This. White people in a white society have a way to get power independently of the ruling elite so they're a constant risk of disloyalty. Who is loyal? Freaks and weirdos who would be at the bottom of the rung of any white society (blacks, gays, muslims, trannies, etc.). They're loyal because without patronage from elites they would have nothing.


----------

